# US 5 years tourist visa



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a valid 5 yrs US tourist visa but i'm not to going this year. Im planning to go end of next year. Does this invalidate my tourist visa? Or is there a time frame that i need to enter US or else my visa will be cancelled


----------

